

Is Node.js Better? - jashkenas
http://brixen.io/2012/4/9/is_node_js_better

======
kls
_If that is true, then why shouldn’t someone use GWT and use Java on both the
client and server? Since the JVM works very well on the server, certainly the
effort put into GWT could be seen as the equivalent of the effort put into
Node.js to make a browser technology work well on the server. At the least,
when you hear the “same language” justification, you should be looking for
places where the same justification could be made but you don’t find it
convincing. If the justification isn’t convincing when you substitute
analogous elements, then either the justification is flawed or it is missing
something that would differentiate the two situations._

In my opinion one of those reasons would be that GWT is written in one
languadge and translated into another, where Node and the client side use the
same base languadge. I do not see it as an apples to apples comparison.

------
jashkenas
For handy reference, @izs' opposition response:
[http://blog.izs.me/post/20786279320/re-brixens-is-node-
bette...](http://blog.izs.me/post/20786279320/re-brixens-is-node-better)

------
bit_wise
Great article, I just hope that Brian is able to reply the oppositions
response posted.

